# Why Is It Everyone Is Better Than Me At Guitar???



## Canadian Charlie

*I started playing when I was 14 back in 1979, played for a few years (maybe 8) and gave it up. Picked it up from time to time and I picked it up last November and haven't stopped practicing since that day. 

Now I go on to You Tube and check out these kids who are more than half my age. They just blew me away with thier talent, it just wants me to stop playing guitar again. I know I'll never play in a band again, I'm 44 and older than the guys around my area but I don't want to become a failure at this too, not too many things in my life I have done good at. 

What should someone like myself do? 

I rank myself as a 2 out of 10 player*


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck

Canadian Charlie said:


> *I started playing when I was 14 back in 1979, played for a few years (maybe 8) and gave it up. Picked it up from time to time and I picked it up last November and haven't stopped practicing since that day.
> 
> Now I go on to You Tube and check out these kids who are more than half my age. They just blew me away with thier talent, it just wants me to stop playing guitar again. I know I'll never play in a band again, I'm 44 and older than the guys around my area but I don't want to become a failure at this too, not too many things in my life I have done good at.
> 
> What should someone like myself do?
> 
> I rank myself as a 2 out of 10 player*
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:



Because you're likely WAY too hard on yourself. AND the kids today have alot of resources that we never had back in the day. There are free lessons everywhere online! Now that we're older we just don't have the time for that. Keep up the practice as long as youlove it, who cares? :wave:


----------



## Chito

> I know I'll never play in a band again, I'm 44 and older than the guys around my area but I don't want to become a failure at this too, not too many things in my life I have done good at.


Your age shouldn't keep you from playing with others and being in a band. The last couple of years I've been buying gear, I've been surprised at the number of people in their 40s, 50s and 60s that I've personally met, who have decided to form bands. I've been to "retired" people's basements who they have turned into studios. There are a lot of people your age that are probably in the same situation as you. Just need to find them.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey Charlie....if it makes you feel any better, I'm the worst........and I don't care cause every week I get better........screw U-tube...the world is in for a shock when I finally post my videos........lol
it's not just music, the little beggars are waaaaaay better than us old farts at everything.....computors...especially sports.........hang in there bud....and enjoy some real Italian food


----------



## bobb

Paul hit the nail on the head. 

Over the years, I have lost count of how many of those so-called "hot" players I have met. They can sound incredible when copying someone else's stuff note for note, but get totally lost in a simple 12 bar jam.

For even more fun, try calling a 12 bar in two flats and see what happens.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Hey Charlie. Don't be too hard on yourself. Your story kinda sounds like mine but once I get those negative thoughts out of my mind I refocus on the fact that I am playing because I love it. Sometimes I'm a little hard on myself as well when I look at my gear and how it compares to my current abilities but what the hell. I've worked pretty hard for what I have and I'm going to enjoy it. 

I wouldn't put too much stock into those YouTube videos either. Like Paul said, they can play a lot of notes really fast but is that what moves people??? I don't think so. 

Keep practicing. I know I will. Cheer up bud...and play yer damn gitar!


----------



## Canadian Charlie

*Thanks for the support guys

I'm not looking to learn any Malmsteen, Vai or Satrianni tunes. I'm pretty much into learning some Rush, Max Webster or what ever classic rock songs. 

At the moment I play around 10 minutes and run to my computer to hide*


----------



## guitarman2

I agree with what Paul said. If you're going to get any satisfaction out of your music don't worry so much about how you compare technically to others. Play from your heart. If you put the feeling and emotion in to your music that comes from your heart you will have music that no one else, but you, can play.


----------



## greco

Stratin2traynor said:


> Hey Charlie. Don't be too hard on yourself. Your story kinda sounds like mine but once I get those negative thoughts out of my mind I refocus on the fact that I am playing because I love it. Sometimes I'm a little hard on myself as well when I look at my gear and how it compares to my current abilities but what the hell. I've worked pretty hard for what I have and I'm going to enjoy it.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stock into those YouTube videos either. Like Paul said, they can play a lot of notes really fast but is that what moves people??? I don't think so.
> 
> Keep practicing. I know I will. Cheer up bud...and play yer damn gitar!


Well said....I went throgh this many times also (as many of us have)

*Just don't give up playing and ENJOY *.:food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## Guest

Jeez Charlie, I could have posted almost the same thread myself. Sitting in the basement, trying to practice all this technical stuff and I just don't see much improvement ( I'm 47). But once in a while I get a chance to Jam with some guys at the local Moose lodge and I have a blast.
Sure most of the guys play circles around me but........cut loose a little, take a chance and suddenly your not thinking about notes and scales and something starts to flow a little.
One of the best feelings anyone can have. Never give up!


----------



## Budda

i dont go on youtube because i dont give a damn that there's 10-year olds who can shred better then me.

it was never my goal to be a shred prodigy, or revolutionize guitar playing - i just want to make music and reach people with it.

i have a 16-y.o. on a guitar forum that can actually play the music i just fantasize about learning. the difference? he put in practise, i didn't.

all it takes is practise and dedication. I'm nowhere near where i want to be, but i know im doing ok.


----------



## Wheeman

Paul said:


> Most of those YouTube prodigies are really good at playing notes, but not so good at playing music. Watch/listen to them again and again and they will replicate what they know each and everytime. There ain't a lot of creativity going on there.


Woah! So I'm not the only one that has noticed that. It extends to a lot of my guitar playing friends. They can replicate any song note for note but lack the attention/patience for a 12 bar blues jam. I would much rather jam with somebody that is twice, three times, heck, four times older than me if they would play musically and not dupe something else.


----------



## washburned

Canadian Charlie said:


> *
> What should someone like myself do?
> 
> I rank myself as a 2 out of 10 player*
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Head for three....then four...then five.....and before you know:rockon2:


----------



## zontar

Starbuck said:


> Keep up the practice as long as youlove it, who cares? :wave:


That's why I still play guitar. 



Paul said:


> Most of those YouTube prodigies are really good at playing notes, but not so good at playing music. Watch/listen to them again and again and they will replicate what they know each and everytime. There ain't a lot of creativity going on there.


Exactly--Sometimes people think because I've played for so long I'll be at whiz at some of that fancy stuff. I just smile and say, "I play music." (I like some of that shredding stuff, but not as musch as I used to--it wears thin after a while.)



Chito said:


> Your age shouldn't keep you from playing with others and being in a band. The last couple of years I've been buying gear, I've been surprised at the number of people in their 40s, 50s and 60s that I've personally met, who have decided to form bands. I've been to "retired" people's basements who they have turned into studios. There are a lot of people your age that are probably in the same situation as you. Just need to find them.


On-line I've seen music stores & msuic schools that have band programs for adults--usually over several weeks--sometimes shorter. And sometimes they end with a gig in a club. I've never seen that around here--but check it out locally--If I saw that here--I'd join in.

Above all--go back & read my first comment.


----------



## gtech

Same feeling here too.

But part of what you see on youtube is the result of the Nintendo generation: trying to be the faster player in town. I'm not from that generation, so I prefer to have fun and feel what I play. I also wished to be able to play like Satriani back then, but I didn't have time to practice enough for that, because it was already too late in my life, I had to work and pay my bills. But back in my younger years, I could play what was playing on the radio "back then". Now these days, I don't even like to listen to my old Satriani CDs longer than 3 minutes. But I can listen to Blues 24 hours a day, and that's what I like to play too.

Go with your feelings and just try to be yourself.


----------



## dwagar

when you get past the concept that guitar playing is a competition, then you can finally start enjoying your music.

and stop watching other guitar players with a gauge as to whether they are 'better' than you or not. Either enjoy what they are playing or not. If you think that player is really good, just give him/her credit for practicing his/her ass off. Take a minute to go up to them and tell them. 

this is supposed to be FUN man. Life is too short.


----------



## greco

Charlie...are you feeling any better about all this?

By now, it should be nice to know that you are not alone regarding this "frustration" and that there are many various approaches to playing/dealing with this issue. 

See how many caring forum friends you have :smilie_flagge17:...all wanting you just to play and enjoy.

Please.....don't give up !!

Dave


----------



## Budda

gtech said:


> I also wished to be able to play like Satriani back then, but I didn't have time to practice enough for that, because it was already too late in my life.


you thought you were too old to learn how to shred?

damn, man.


----------



## Rick31797

*playing*

Dont be so hard on yourself and stay away from U-tube. I have been playing for 35 yrs.. I think i do pretty good..thats my thoughts, but i know a 16 yr old could blow me away.. do i care, not really..

But you know there are times i play, everything just sucks.. i will never every figure it out. Today i couldnt do anything wrong. but tomorrow may be different.
If i have a bad practise it don't usually last too long, i just go do something else.

Overall i think i play pretty good, but not as good as i should for the amount of years i have been playing. I think i may play better on a full moon..

What slowed me down all these years. I can tell you for sure. I should have been playing with other guitar players more advanced.


My suggestions to you,.. if you need to take sometime off, playing, do it But never , ever give up
Try and find a partner to jam with, that is a bit more advanced that you can learn from.
If i had did this..Today i would be a much better player.

To make things interesting, tune your guitar to Open G. if u have a couple guitars, leave one in Open G.
I do this for a change.you can get some great jams using the open G method
If you dont have one, get a drum machine.. It makes practising a whole lot more interesting and u almost sound like a band.

I sit and watch TV with a guitar . Just playing licks and different chords.. nothing makes much sense, but it keeps me moving and once and awhile you will discover something thats pretty cool.


Most of all dont get frustrated by the young guns. No matter how good you are there will be always somebody better.
Just ask 10 people who there Fav>>> guitar player is, you will get 10 different answers.

Guitar playing is about having fun, great stress reliever, so dont let it stress you out, 
Hope things work out..
Rick


----------



## leblanc74

Canadian Charlie said:


> *Thanks for the support guys
> 
> I'm not looking to learn any Malmsteen, Vai or Satrianni tunes. I'm pretty much into learning some Rush, Max Webster or what ever classic rock songs.
> 
> At the moment I play around 10 minutes and run to my computer to hide*


+1 here in regards to practice more and more, and have fun, we do it for the passion; I can relate that it is quite hard to play here and there when you have kids running around and a wife... 

Satrianni and Rush is great fun to play, but Malmsteen.... kinda too fast for me at the moment... Try some Judas Priest, ZZ Top


----------



## Crossroads

*the view from the crossroads....*

:wave:

Hey, I bought my first guitar in 1982......the type of player play every day for three weeks, then put the guitar back under the bed for 6-8 months.

Started playing reguarly about 10 years ago with a couple of friends from work, just the 3 chord country stuff, but have had a blast.

About 3 years ago, hooked up with an instructor from Peterbourgh, who puts on 1 day , 3 day and full week workshops for banjo and guitar, and you know I've actually have been improving. He is big on improviational guitar and his philosphy is it is better to come up with your own licks and solos than copying someone elses......(kind of rings out of what some of our forum mates have been saying )

I'm 51 this year and had my first public performance at an Evening of Robert Johnson music last February hosted by our local Blues Appreciation group. ( the most nervous that I think I've ever been )

Since then have done 6 other peformances and have one this coming Sunday at the Lang Pioneer Village's Applefest , near Peterborough.

My thoughts are that I will continue as long as I entertain myself, as there is always a whole lot of players better than me out out there.


----------



## Guest

1. You're too hard on yourself.

2. I bet there's something you play that is unique and personal to your style.

3. Good is not a measure of how many notes you can play in a quarter second.

4. Have fun playing and those who listen will have fun watching.


The first outfit I played with was ...ok. I thought I sucked and I still do but you wouldn't believe how many compliments I got on my playing. I improvised a lot of tough leads and I put energy into my playing, I was intense. The bass player, a seasoned musician, once told me I had it all as a lead player, go figure but how? I see other guitar players every day who just floor me but at the end of the day it comes down to entertainment. Did those who came out and paid to see you get entertained? If so, bravo, you did 99% of the job. Keep playing, you will get better and you will always find another mountain to climb. Have fun, above all. We're watching for it.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Chops*

Its not about chops, its about what you put into your playing in terms of feel and attitude......hey thats kind of ironic considering my handle is rippinglickfest....haha


----------



## Duster

I'm 35 and I started playing 2 years ago. I had a buddy who is about the same age and started a couple of years before me. I used to compare myself to him and beat myself up that he was so good after such a short time, and I was struggling. It's natural to be competitive in things that you enjoy - that's what drives you to be better.

But then I read something which changed the way I think about music. I posted it in this forum in a book review. I read a book that briefly discussed the different attitudes towards music in our culture vs. "less advanced" or "primitive" cultures. In more primitive cultures, everyone makes music, and the concept that someone might not be "good enough" to perform music is a strange, alien idea. Like saying that you're not "good enough" to dance in public. People dance because they want to, it feels good and natural, they don't do it to perform for others. Similarly, the human brain needs to hear and make music, it's natural, you don't have to do it to perform for others or impress anyone. It doesn't matter how good you are, just that you are enjoying the experience.

Since then, I've bought a harmonica, a digital piano, and an african djembe drum. I'm certainly not "good enough" that someone would pay me to perform, but my house and my life are filled with music...

--- D


----------



## CocoTone

First, find some guys to jam with. Then, stop trying to be the best guitar player, and start listening to what everyone is doing. I find everyone improves when they start playing for the song, and stop trying to play for themselves. Thats when the majic happens. keep on keepin' on Bro! I'm 54 and still doin' it!!

CT.


----------



## Budda

Duster said:


> It doesn't matter how good you are, just that you are enjoying the experience.
> 
> my house and my life are filled with music...
> 
> --- D


key things to take away from this post :food-smiley-004:

:rockon:


----------



## lbrown1

I'm 39 yrs old - I started playing - i.e. picked up a guitar for the first time in my life at 35....originally because 1) I always wanted to learn a musical instrument and 2) my teenage daughter got a set of drums - I thought it'd be cool to use music as a way to hijack some time with her.

I haven't stopped since...it's been an absolute BLAST...I actually got my first paying gig this summer - playing with some more experienced players than I.


so many of the comments in here are true - it doesn't matter - good or bad. Go grab the book "Your Brain on Music"...it'll help give some perspective.

I have met spectacular players who tell me they suck.....it used to piss me off - cause if they suck - what the hell am I?.....I decided to stop listening to it. 

I find playing with more advanced players than yourself in a band setting makes you pick up things by osmosis without even trying....it'll advance your playing skills more than any other medium of learning I think..I'll just be playing along to a song or a 12 bar improv with them and poof - things just start to happen.

and have fun - that's what it's all about for us older workin stiffs.


----------



## Bernie

Yeah Charlie - hang in there. I'm going to be 51 next month and just bought my first guitar (I have messed around and owned a couple) and I am worried that I will never really get to be the player that I would like to be. But I'm not going to let that type of fear override my desire to learn. As I get older I yearn to learn (more and more so all of the time). There are so many resources at our fingertips these days that it is almost impossible to not learn! Keep the drive going! If you enjoy playing and learning the guitar, then play and have fun (even if you have to use headphones, like me!!).

P.S. I am going to play hockey tonight, for the first time in years. And, yes, I'm worried about my skating, timing and how I will do but I want to get back out there and do it - desire to succeed overrides fear of failure.


----------



## mhammer

A player can be one that throws a lot of notes at the listener in a short period of time and hopes that a few of them will stick, or they can be one that takes a bit of time and selects ONLY right notes. Some of my favourite players are those whose judgment in what note to play *now* is exquisite, and their finger vibrato just frames it beautifully. That's one of the things that comes with age and experience: knowing what stuff is superfluous, and what is essential. One of my favourite quotes I read was one from Albert King, who instructed either Stevie Ray Vaughan or a young player of similar stature, to play every other note. If you're leaving one behind for every one that you play, you learn to make sure the ones you play are the good ones.

Given the guitar zeitgeist these days, as well, many of the players we admire are people who have the latitude to practice at very high volumes and have acquired a knack for anticipating what the guitar/amp combination will do at those volumes that it won't do otherwise, and predicate their playing on that. I really admire Jeff Beck, but there's a bunch of stuff he gets to do that I could never attempt mimicing unless my wife left me and I stopped caring about neighbours. As a result, I can't learn to do it. Being disappointed in one's own playing, if you compare yourself to those circumstances, can be akin to being disappointed with your nylon-string technique if you've never owned one or played one other than picking it up at a friend's house. There's limits to what you can learn to do with a smaller amp and fuzzbox. I believe the correct expression is "Well, DUH!".

I recommend you listen to a guy like Steve Cropper. Is he a fingerboard gymnast? Nah, not at all. But there are very few tunes he plays on that would stand the light of day if he didn't play the way he does: simple, clean, tasteful, melodic, rhythmically conscious. There's greatness by virtue of sticking out, and there's greatness by virtue of being unobtrusive but simply indispensible. Learn to appreciate that in your playing.


----------



## guitarman2

mhammer said:


> A player can be one that throws a lot of notes at the listener in a short period of time and hopes that a few of them will stick, or they can be one that takes a bit of time and selects ONLY right notes. S



Personally I like a mixture of both. Someone that can shred (in my genre, Brent Mason, Brad Paisley, Albert Lee) and someone that can make a single note count for something. I equate it to the golf saying "Drive for show, Putt for Dough".


----------



## Kenmac

Paul, I'm a big fan of George Harrison as well. When it comes to guitarists he's been a big influence (actually the number one influence) on me.


----------



## mhammer

I like fast players too, but I also find much to admire in players that know how and when to use their fret hand to make single notes do a lot of work. Guys like Albert King and Paul Kossoff come to mind.


----------



## ennisphd

*playing*

Two things to keep in mind:

1. Kids learn everything easier because their brains are more pliable. That's why it's easier to learn a 2nd language when you a young.

2. Unfortunately, there's a difference between practicing and noodling. I say this as a self-professed noodler who completely lacks the patience/attention span to work on any one song or exercise for more than 5 minutes before moving on to something more interesting (and less productive). If you noodle enough I think you still improve, but actual practicing is what leads to progress. Lately I've been counting up the number of years that I've been "playing" (14yrs...) and feeling ashamed that I'm not a far better. I'm not even GOOD, but I enjoy jamming with other half-assed players behind closed doors once a week, and that's all I really have the time or motivation to do at this point.


----------



## guitarman2

ennisphd said:


> Two things to keep in mind:
> 
> 1. Kids learn everything easier because their brains are more pliable. That's why it's easier to learn a 2nd language when you a young.
> 
> 2. Unfortunately, there's a difference between practicing and noodling. I say this as a self-professed noodler who completely lacks the patience/attention span to work on any one song or exercise for more than 5 minutes before moving on to something more interesting (and less productive). If you noodle enough I think you still improve, but actual practicing is what leads to progress. Lately I've been counting up the number of years that I've been "playing" (14yrs...) and feeling ashamed that I'm not a far better. I'm not even GOOD, but I enjoy jamming with other half-assed players behind closed doors once a week, and that's all I really have the time or motivation to do at this point.


Noodling is certainly a good way of keeping the fingers limber. I do have my practice times and the times where I sit to learn a song but I love to noodle while watching TV. Good way to work on certain licks that give me trouble at certain speeds, etc.


----------



## fraser

excellent point by mhammer-


> Given the guitar zeitgeist these days, as well, many of the players we admire are people who have the latitude to practice at very high volumes and have acquired a knack for anticipating what the guitar/amp combination will do at those volumes that it won't do otherwise, and predicate their playing on that. I really admire Jeff Beck, but there's a bunch of stuff he gets to do that I could never attempt mimicing unless my wife left me and I stopped caring about neighbours. As a result, I can't learn to do it. Being disappointed in one's own playing, if you compare yourself to those circumstances, can be akin to being disappointed with your nylon-string technique if you've never owned one or played one other than picking it up at a friend's house. There's limits to what you can learn to do with a smaller amp and fuzzbox. I believe the correct expression is "Well, DUH!".


pretty much sums up my life- wives always leaving and neghbours hating me, or even precipitating my eviction. although ive tried, in the long run im a loud and irritating housemate.
i think were i suffered most though, is with my singing voice. i only ever used it when playing with a band , then when i switched to acoustic playing, i felt dumb yelling my head off, when nobody i lived with was remotely interested in the type of tunes i create. especially when 9 out of 10 females actually try to forbid any such yelling.


----------



## mhammer

You gotta live closer to Dofasco or to the 403, so the noise drowns out your singing.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RAW1

*noodles*

ennisphd.That's a great post.Me to a tee!


----------



## Brian G

+1 on this whole thread. I'm 52 and picked up guitar again as a "home hobby", after putting it aside at 18 or so.

It's a lot of fun and I do enjoy it. At the same time, I'll be happy to see the positive side of pathetic. :banana:

Brian


----------



## fraser

mhammer said:


> You gotta live closer to Dofasco or to the 403, so the noise drowns out your singing.:smilie_flagge17:


lol- i live within shouting distance of dofasco- in fact that exhaust stack spewing smoke that you see from the highway is what i see out my window- 
there is a dofasco gate about 2 blocks away.
happily, i now reside alone in a real low class building. last neighbour who called the cops on me was promptly evicted by the superintendent for "ratting on fraze"
these days i can pretty much get away with anything.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Great answers guys, thanks


----------

